# Pymatuning



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Got the boat out this evening for the first time this year. Nothing to write home about, small perch,catfish, two eyes,one just under 15 and a 19 casting the shallows at dusk on the north end. Nice to get out for the first time this spring, water was 65 degrees.Lots of boats out. Looking for some unsettled weather and wind and I will give it another go.


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

What were you using to target the walleye ?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Caught the smaller one on an x rap followed by a decent small mouth so I switched to a jig tipped with a worm and picked up bigger one.


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the Intel always curious what works for other anglers will share any info I have when relevant 👍


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I get it, IAM a recreational fisherman. I go out to enjoy mother nature and whatever comes with it is a bonus. It's nice to catch fish but it's not a necessity. I don't get out enough to establish patterns and have honey holes. Just a side note, anyone wanting to launch out of the south end across from the duck and drake,the ramp is under going construction and out of commission.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I was casting cranks Wednesday off the causeway. Got there at 730pm and left at like 920ish. Got 2 white bass a 13 in eye and a baby cat all of like5 inches. Would've stayed longer but I lost all 3 of my hook removers and need to buy more.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished the Jamestown end yesterday and caught 1 musky, a perch and a gill. Water temp was 66. And tried trolling for a while but spent more time clearing grass of the lures than fishing.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Did the pymatuning thing again this afternoon for a few hours with the wife, a little choppy, caught 10 eyes and only one keeper. From talking to others you catch one keeper out of a dozen throwbacks, should make for a good year next year.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I consider that a good average, bulafisherman. Back 30 years or so ago, we would at times catch 30 or 40 to get a keeper or 2.
A friend of mine says they do very good after dark at Pymie. I'm going to go with him if this weather ever warms up. I'll let you know if we do any good.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Myself and my friends at our camp groung have been doing really well on walleyes.We have been getting a good number of legal ones and a whole bunch of subs.I won;t spot burn but fish small 1/8 or smaller jig piece of crawler and forget trolling and fish 4 to 5 fow!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Got out this morning at 5:30, bite turned on about 6:30 till 8 casting a weed bed, the eyes took turns with cats,bass and bluegill, didn't keep count of the cats,bass and bluegill but they keep me busy till I ran out of worms on a jig, than switched over to crankbaits. Count on the walleye was 7 and only one keeper. An enjoyable morning nevertheless.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Decided to rent a pontoon Friday to take out the wife and kid. We'll see how it goes going out of jamestown probably just drift around


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody know where the perch are on the south end I would like to see some


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

We didn't slay them by any means but caught perch, walleye and cats working the weedline from the Drake south to Stocker island. It was about this time of year.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Havent been there in years. Pymi used to be my Lake then we kinda just gave up like 12 years ago and really haven't been since. I know the area you're talking about i have a couple spots id kill crappie trolling in May. Guess ill play the weed edge game and see how it goes. Be nice to take home some perch. After i get home from there im probably going right to erie lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Havent been there in years. Pymi used to be my Lake then we kinda just gave up like 12 years ago and really haven't been since. I know the area you're talking about i have a couple spots id kill crappie trolling in May. Guess ill play the weed edge game and see how it goes. Be nice to take home some perch. After i get home from there im probably going right to erie lol


Can always drift until you get into some and anchor? I'm really hoping to get out there sometime soon. Getting tough with these gas prices driving from parma.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I heard that! Yeah i plan on drifting till i find something i know some spots but its been a long time they could be no good anymore


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Has worms been working better than minnows for the weeds?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Everything we caught were on crawlers. Minnows caught nothing.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> I heard that! Yeah i plan on drifting till i find something i know some spots but its been a long time they could be no good anymore



Pm sent Johnny. ;>)


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

set-the-drag said:


> Has worms been working better than minnows for the weeds?


No need to fuss with the minnows. Worms are killin' it


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They were where i thought they'd be! They were hungry to they cleaned me out worms and minnows. My perch game it way off been to long since ive caught any. Got a nice batch ill post pictures in a little bit


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The bigger ones were going for the minnows more and bellies were full of minnows but caught on the worms to didn't matter


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Made it out Weds afternoon with 2 of my sons, one just finished his 4 years in the corps and is home for good the other one home on leave for the holidays so I took it as an opportunity to take them fishing. We hit the pads and caught 5 bass, biggest was 3 1/2 lbs. Sun came out and wind picked up a little so we drifted the channel,picked up a few nice perch, couple cats, 4 eyes three of which were throwbacks and the fish of the day a 28 1/2 inch eye. They both outfished me which I didn't mind a bit. It was an enjoyable day and time well spent.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Was up there the other day and did good trolling. Had a hold something big enough that the fish actually straighten out the split ring on a lure.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Eyecrosser said:


> Was up there the other day and did good trolling. Had a hold something big enough that the fish actually straighten out the split ring on a lure.


Big cat


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Had a fish cut my line right after hook set sometime last week it might have been Monday or Wednesday. I caught some small fish i thru back. Lost more flicker shade than anything though🤣


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

set-the-drag said:


> Big cat


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Was up yesterday and didn’t do much. A few short eyes and a couple cats, one about 9#. Also the last stocking of muskies must of been a good one. Caught my 5th Muskie this year, all in the same size range 20-24 inches. The one yesterday was a jumper.


----------

